

The Three Laws of Robotics (for tech recruiters) - tate
http://blog.davidtate.org/2011/11/the-three-laws-of-robotics-for-tech-recruiters/

======
hristiank
I had a good laugh reading the post. I must say your comparison is spot on.

Thank you.

